# Is there a Map on mobilisten.de ?



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have found the website 

mobilisten.de

Which has useful info on Stellplatz in Germany. However I cannot find a way of displaying a map of the sites they cover. 

Am I missing something/being thick?

Geoff


----------

